# 2 HDS 9 network question



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

So I bought 2 new HDS 9's a new VHF radio and a new lowrance speed sensor plus Nmea 2000 starter kit and an Ethernet cable. The VHF has Nmea 0183 the lowrance speed sensor has Nmea 2000. This is my plan to hook it up. The 2 units to be connected with Ethernet cable. VHF wired directly to one of the head units and the lowrance speed sensor to the starter kit then to one of the head units. And both transducers into one unit 83/200 and lss2. Will this setup for so they all share everything and can run everything from either unit I decide? Am I missing anything? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I may be close or way off just let me know. Thanks in advance!


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

I don`t know much about the radio,hate to see you fry it. the rest looks good,here is some info on the radio. http://www.thehulltruth.com/marine-...owrance-hds7-uniden-um415-vhf-dsc-wiring.html


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey thanks! I feel a little better now. I did do some research on hooking up the VHF directly so I should be good there. If anyone thinks of anything else let me know. Probably seemed a little more complicated then I originally thought but better safe then sorry. Thanks again!


----------

